# Second hand Gaggia Classic - pump not working.



## Bytor (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello all - I've just got myself a Classic 2nd hand. The guy I bought if from said it had little use. I started by just running some water though it and it seemed to work fine. I was looking forward to my first cup this morning but there is no pump noise, no water from the steam spout when priming and no water. I've taken off the shower and cleaned it - it was pretty blocked up - but no pump noise or water at all.

Anything I should do rather than get my cash back?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you unhappy in anyway then ask for your money back. The last thing you want is to be plagued by doubt.

Well cared for Classics come up regularly on the forum and are generally very well looked after by knowledgeable people.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would have to agree with Daren, my only other thought was do the lights come on when you switch it on?? If not as nothing is working has the fuse in the plug blown?? It could still be a problem as something caused it to blow.Did you spill any water on the top when you were filling it up?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I would have to agree with Daren, my only other thought was do the lights come on when you switch it on?? If not as nothing is working has the fuse in the plug blown?? It could still be a problem as something caused it to blow.Did you spill any water on the top when you were filling it up?


The lights come on OK - I did spill a little water on one occasion but cleared it up pretty quickly.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

moidoid are you having the same problems as Bytor, It seems like two separate threads ??


----------



## Bytor (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry - same person - I registered as moidoid but got no verification email. Sent a message about it but no reply so opened up an account as Bytor - don't know how I managed to post as moidoid, I thought that account wouldn't work!

I'll ask for help ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will delete the moidoid username for you


----------



## Bytor (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Glenn.

Well I managed to get my cash back for the Classic - the shower was very blocked and I wonder if the pump couldn't cope with trying to get water through it. Anyway, never mind, I shall get a new one I think - one with a guarantee! Is Amazon the best place to look?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For new with a guarantee I think it's probably a good option )169 at the moment.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 16, 2013)

The Amazon description says that the Classic comes with a single and a double basket. Is this still the case or does it come with a pressurised basket?

If so I'll need to go to Happy Donkey for the double basket I expect.


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm in the same boat - second hand with all the gubbins or new and then start my journey that way. Unfortunate sales always lead you to prefer getting a new machine.

First things first though -need a grinder.


----------



## Bytor (Nov 16, 2013)

I think I've learnt that if you don't know where it's from then expect it to have not been well looked after. I'm just glad that I found out the problems with mine to start with so I could get my cash back. Awaiting delivery but looks like it's turning up on Monday so no weekend cuppa for me. Never mind.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

New Classics come with a double and a single pressurised basket and the stupid black plastic widget that is easy to lose yet must be in the portafilter for the pressurised baskets to work.


----------

